# I need help installing FreeBSD 10



## msbic (Aug 13, 2014)

Good day all.

I have an old machine and I want to make it into a FreeBSD workstation. It's a triple core AMD  Phenom on an ECS board. When the FreeBSD 10 (x86) installer reaches the disk partitioning part, it bails. Apparently it can't detect the SATA 2 hard drive. I tried playing with BIOS, turning off APCI, and other options, no success

OpenBSD installer finds the drive without issues.

POST reports the drive as

```
SATA 2 ST3250620AS 3AAk 

Ultra DMA Mode-6 S.M.A.R.T Capable and Status OK.
```
Please let me know if anyone had a similar issue.

Thanks in advance
Michael

`dmesg` output:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2014 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Fri Jan 17 01:46:25 UTC 2014
    root at snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
FreeBSD clang version 3.3 (tags/RELEASE_33/final 183502) 20130610
CPU: AMD Phenom(tm) 8450e Triple-Core Processor (2095.50-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "AuthenticAMD"  Id = 0x100f23  Family = 0x10  Model = 0x2  Stepping = 3
  Features=0x178bfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,HTT>
  Features2=0x802009<SSE3,MON,CX16,POPCNT>
  AMD Features=0xee500800<SYSCALL,NX,MMX+,FFXSR,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM,3DNow!+,3DNow!>
  AMD Features2=0x7ff<LAHF,CMP,SVM,ExtAPIC,CR8,ABM,SSE4A,MAS,Prefetch,OSVW,IBS>
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 2684354560 (2560 MB)
avail memory = 2481143808 (2366 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <081610 APIC1105>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 3 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 3 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
 cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
ioapic0 <Version 2.1> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
acpi0: <081610 RSDT1105> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of ffb80000, 80000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of fec10000, 20 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 97f00000 (3) failed
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <32-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xf0000000-0xf7ffffff,0xfeaf0000-0xfeafffff,0xfe900000-0xfe9fffff irq 18 at device 5.0 on pci1
vgapci0: Boot video device
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 5.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 810xE PCIe 10/100baseTX> port 0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xfdfff000-0xfdffffff,0xfdfe0000-0xfdfeffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: Chip rev. 0x24800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00400000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rlphy0: <RTL8201L 10/100 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rlphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto, auto-flow
re0: Ethernet address: 44:87:fc:e3:cf:54
ahci0: <ATI IXP700 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xc000-0xc007,0xb000-0xb003,0xa000-0xa007,0x9000-0x9003,0x8000-0x800f mem 0xfe8ff800-0xfe8ffbff irq 22 at device 17.0 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ohci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe8fe000-0xfe8fefff irq 16 at device 18.0 on pci0
usbus0 on ohci0
ohci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe8fd000-0xfe8fdfff irq 16 at device 18.1 on pci0
usbus1 on ohci1
ehci0: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe8ff000-0xfe8ff0ff irq 17 at device 18.2 on pci0
ehci0: AMD SB600/700 quirk applied
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci0
ohci2: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe8fc000-0xfe8fcfff irq 18 at device 19.0 on pci0
usbus3 on ohci2
ohci3: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe8fb000-0xfe8fbfff irq 18 at device 19.1 on pci0
usbus4 on ohci3
ehci1: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe8fa800-0xfe8fa8ff irq 19 at device 19.2 on pci0
ehci1: AMD SB600/700 quirk applied
usbus5: EHCI version 1.0
usbus5 on ehci1
pci0: <serial bus, SMBus> at device 20.0 (no driver attached)
atapci0: <ATI IXP700/800 UDMA133 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xff00-0xff0f at device 20.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
hdac0: <ATI SB600 HDA Controller> mem 0xfe8f4000-0xfe8f7fff irq 16 at device 20.2 on pci0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 20.3 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 20.4 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
ohci4: <AMD SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB controller> mem 0xfe8f9000-0xfe8f9fff irq 18 at device 20.5 on pci0
usbus6 on ohci4
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77f irq 7 drq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: Generic chipset (ECP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/16 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
pmtimer0 on isa0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcd7ff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
hwpstate0: <Cool`n'Quiet 2.0> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Sigmatel STAC9221_A2 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Sigmatel STAC9221_A2 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Sigmatel STAC9221_A2 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 13,10 and 11,21,12 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Sigmatel STAC9221_A2 (Rear Digital)> at nid 16 on hdaa0
pcm2: <Sigmatel STAC9221_A2 (Rear Analog Line-in)> at nid 15 on hdaa0
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus3: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus5: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen6.1: <ATI> at usbus6
uhub0: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ugen5.1: <ATI> at usbus5
uhub1: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen4.1: <ATI> at usbus4
uhub2: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen3.1: <ATI> at usbus3
uhub3: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen2.1: <ATI> at usbus2
uhub4: <ATI EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <ATI> at usbus1
uhub5: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen0.1: <ATI> at usbus0
uhub6: <ATI OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:15:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:15:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:15:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub6: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub5: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub3: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub2: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub1: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub4: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen2.2: <Cisco-Linksys> at usbus2
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x1ea7> at usbus0
ukbd0: <vendor 0x1ea7 2.4GHz Keyboard  Mouse Combo, class 0/0, rev 1.10/2.00, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ahcich1: Timeout on slot 0 port 0
ahcich1: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000001 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00046017
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
ahcich1: Timeout on slot 0 port 0
ahcich1: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000001 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00046017
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2095495336 Hz quality 800
cd0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GSA-H50N 1.00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 66.700MB/s transfers (UDMA4, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: cd present [288875 x 2048 byte records]
Trying to mount root from cd9660:/dev/iso9660/FREEBSD_INSTALL [ro]...
```


----------



## ondra_knezour (Aug 13, 2014)

> run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config



This message drives me to suggest to disable Firewire in the BIOS and try to boot and run install again.


----------



## msbic (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks.
I don't think that machine has Firewire, but I will try.


----------



## kpa (Aug 13, 2014)

The xpt(4) driver is not related to Firewire but it's the "CAM transport layer interface" driver.


```
xpt(4)                   - CAM transport layer interface
```

Double check the SATA cables for loose connections and run a SMART test on the hard drive with some Linux based live CD (I forget the names now but one that I used before included the gparted partioning tool).


----------



## msbic (Aug 13, 2014)

The hardware is fine, I am running OpenBSD on that same machine, but I want to replace it with FreeBSD.


----------



## junovitch@ (Aug 14, 2014)

The context of that message is important.  This is the bit to focus on.


```
ahcich1: Timeout on slot 0 port 0
ahcich1: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000001 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00046017
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
run_interrupt_driven_hooks: still waiting after 60 seconds for xpt_config
ahcich1: Timeout on slot 0 port 0
ahcich1: is 00000002 cs 00000000 ss 00000000 rs 00000001 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 00046017
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): ATA_IDENTIFY. ACB: ec 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe0:ahcich1:0:0:0): Error 5, Retry was blocked
```

So the CAM(4) layer is trying to query the drive but cannot.  I would suggest flipping through IDE/AHCI/RAID modes in the BIOS and seeing if any of those methods allowing talking to the drive successfully.


----------



## msbic (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks. The original setting was IDE, which of course did not work, I tried with AHCI with no success. The only remaining option is RAID. And I have no option for Firewire in the BIOS, which previous posts suggested to disable.


----------



## bsdkeith (Aug 14, 2014)

What does OpenBSD see your disk as?

Edit: I know we are not supposed to discuss other OSes on here but this is really an issue with FreeBSD not 'seeing' this disk.


----------



## msbic (Aug 14, 2014)

I will paste the OpenBSD dmesg as soon as I get home.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 14, 2014)

First, make sure the motherboard has the latest BIOS.  If not, update, and test with that new version.  What is the ECS motherboard model number?  How is the drive connected?  Are there other SATA drives or added controllers?

The BIOS might allow AHCI to be disabled.  That is not a problem I've seen before, but is worth testing if it is easy.


----------

